# Decent Huffman Firestone Supreme Frame and Fork



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 27, 2019)

Not mine: hard to puzzle out any issues, looks like a 1937, damage on the one truss support arm end. $950.









						VINTAGE 30s DAYTON HUFFMAN STREAMLINE BICYCLE RARE FIRESTONE SUPREME BIKE FRAME  | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr">Rare streamliner huffman frame. Check pictures carefully if any additional pictures are needed please ask. </p>



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 27, 2019)

As strange as it seems, to have a CWC sprocket on a Huffman built frame, that sprocket may actually be originally equipped.
Check out this period photograph of a 37/38 Fleetwood Supreme.
Look closely, and you’ll see that it has chrome CWC fenders with the Firestone exclusive initial tray.
When I saw this listing, and went back to take a closer look at this photo, to see if the sprocket was a CWC, But it has the typical Huffman/Firestone type.


So, who knows?
But, after seeing this picture, I wouldn’t be so quick to dismiss a mix of Huffman/Colson and or CWC parts on any of these 37/38 Firestone, Fleetwood Supremes.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 27, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> As strange as it seems, to have a CWC sprocket on a Huffman built frame, that sprocket may actually be originally equipped.
> Check out this period photograph of a 37/38 Fleetwood Supreme.
> Look closely, and you’ll see that it has chrome CWC fenders with the Firestone exclusive initial tray.
> When I saw this listing, and went back to take a closer look at this photo, to see if the sprocket was a CWC, But it has the typical Huffman/Firestone type.View attachment 1102447
> ...



Kinda like Montgomery Wards did with CWC/Snyder on many of their Hawthornes. Hmm....


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 27, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> As strange as it seems, to have a CWC sprocket on a Huffman built frame, that sprocket may actually be originally equipped.
> Check out this period photograph of a 37/38 Fleetwood Supreme.
> Look closely, and you’ll see that it has chrome CWC fenders with the Firestone exclusive initial tray.
> When I saw this listing, and went back to take a closer look at this photo, to see if the sprocket was a CWC, But it has the typical Huffman/Firestone type.View attachment 1102447
> ...



Not so sure those are CWC fenders. Here is my Fleetwood Supreme  with stainless fenders. I believe @John has a black one with either stainless or aluminum fenders. V/r Shawn


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Nov 27, 2019)

It’s a shame as the forks are tough to score, maybe tougher than the frames.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Nov 27, 2019)

I agree with Shawn, I've seen other Fleetwoods with those same stainless steel fenders, with the Firestone initials feature built-in.  Also, looking at the vintage photo, I see the usual Huffman chainring.  Course, since CWC did make some bikes for Firestone that same year, who's to say there wasn't some crossover happening with parts, kinda like we've seen on some  Hawthorne bikes built by Snyder, but equipped with CWC forks.


----------



## Streamline1937 (Nov 27, 2019)

OldSkipTooth said:


> It’s a shame as the forks are tough to score, maybe tougher than the frames.



I could fix the fork,I have other brand forks that I could cut truss brace off of and have my metal guy weld them together. If that adds to the value.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Nov 27, 2019)

Streamline1937 said:


> I could fix the fork,I have other brand forks that I could cut truss brace off of and have my metal guy weld them together. If that adds to the value.



Then I may be in touch with you! Let’s see!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 28, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Not so sure those are CWC fenders. Here is my Fleetwood Supreme  with stainless fenders. I believe @John has a black one with either stainless or aluminum fenders. V/r Shawn





Dave Stromberger said:


> I agree with Shawn, I've seen other Fleetwoods with those same stainless steel fenders, with the Firestone initials feature built-in.  Also, looking at the vintage photo, I see the usual Huffman chainring.  Course, since CWC did make some bikes for Firestone that same year, who's to say there wasn't some crossover happening with parts, kinda like we've seen on some  Hawthorne bikes built by Snyder, but equipped with CWC forks.




The CWC fenders have a short nose, and the tell, is the relationship to where the headlight, fender brace and initial tray all stack up on top of each other.
The Huffman and Colson fenders all have a distinct relationship in this area that makes it possible to tell them apart from one another.
To be fair, they were all made by McCauley Products, which always made me wonder, why there were at least five different fender configurations for these 37/38 Firestone Fleetwood Supremes?
It’s hard to tell from that old photograph, but the short nose on the front fender and the way the headlight sits over the fender brace rivets and the initial tray, tells me, that those fenders are the McCauley stamped, CWC type for the Fleetwood series Firestone bicycles.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 28, 2019)

OldSkipTooth said:


> Then I may be in touch with you! Let’s see!



Did you get it? It's sold.  Those forks would be an easy fix.  Now finding all the other parts....


----------



## RJWess (Nov 28, 2019)

No need for all the other parts.They ride just fine without them.


----------



## John (Nov 29, 2019)

CWC fenders have a different emboss on their fenders. They take a different tray that has a narrow screw hole pattern and notches on the ends. Not the same as the Huffman fender. I am sure the house paint on the frame is not factory issue too. I would say Huffman bikes came with Huffman parts. The eBay bike frame and fork is a poor excuse to argue it came with Colson, CWC or any other brand parts.


----------



## John (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## John (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 29, 2019)

I agree, on the eBay frame, but the period photograph clearly has none Huffman type stamped fenders.
So, it does beg the question.
Was Firestone getting these bikes supplied with a mix of parts?
That period photograph tells me, that if the Jobber or the Customer wanted peaked/gothic chrome fenders, they got whatever was on hand.
I’m sure, to Firestone, they were all, Fleetwood Supremes, regardless of which type of McCauley fender Kit was closest to the door.
Just my thoughts on the subject.
I dig that old photograph.
That guy looks like he loves his Fleetwood Supreme, chrome CWC type fenders and all!


----------

